# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  "Drone 8" by Bjorn Schulke, bitforms gallery, 2014, New York, USA

## Airicist

bitforms.com

----------


## Airicist

Björn Schülke, “Drone 8,” 2014
May 31, 2014




> fiberglass, aluminum, wood, mirrors, paint, motors, sensors, monitor, camera, custom electronics
> 177 x 62 x 47.2" / 450 x 160 x 120 cm
> Diameter 288" / 580 cm

----------

